# Thermostat wiring 240v



## John52 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello,
I wired a new Aube TH106 thermostat to two new Dimplex baseboard heaters. Breaker is double pole. Thermostat display looks good, I can program it and I am getting good heat. Problem is that it will not shut off when it reaches the set temp. 
I have included my schematic of how I have it wired. Is it correct?
Thanks in advance for your help.

John


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2017)

Your drawing looks like theirs but trouble shooting says wired wrong so check and make sure your drawing is what you have.
http://www.aubetech.com/manuel/2/TH106.pdf


----------



## kok328 (Jan 4, 2017)

wired correctly, it's either programmed wrong or defective.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 4, 2017)

Drawing is correct. Your stat is either defective or you have the wires on the wrong terminals


----------



## John52 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input. I also got a response from Honeywell technical support. They agreed I have it wired correctly. I am going to get a replacement for a defective unit.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 5, 2017)

Bypass the stat and turn on the breaker. See if the heaters get hot.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

I was surprised to see it was a single pole switch, that leaves the heater live all summer long. That's a good chance for someone not thinking to make a mistake.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jan 6, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I was surprised to see it was a single pole switch, that leaves the heater live all summer long. That's a good chance for someone not thinking to make a mistake.



I agree with you. :thbup:   I always install a two pole thermostat on a 240v heater. This way it has a definite off.


----------

